# Java in neuem Vista?



## Gast (14. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ab wann findet man Java vorinstalliert in Windows wieder, so wie es unter Linux der Fall ist. Is ja immer schlecht wenn man was für nicht technisch versierte Kunden schreibt und das Applet dann z.B nicht bei denen funktioniert.


----------



## byte (14. Jun 2006)

Im Zweifelsfall: Nie.

Mal im Ernst: Sind wir Hellseher? :roll:


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Nie  (aber man kann ja nie wissen..)

Weil MS mit .NET Java ja vom Markt bringen will


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nie  (aber man kann ja nie wissen..)
> 
> Weil MS mit .NET Java ja vom Markt bringen will



wie soll denn .NET Java ersetzen? .NET ist doch was ganz anderes... und Java gibt es offiziell für viele Plattformen... .NET gibt es nur da, wo Microsoft ist oder wo jemand versucht, .NET nachzubauen... wobei die, die es nachbauen zwangsläufig hinterherhinken...


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Und?

MS ist schon froh wenn die Java von Windows verdrängt haben ^^

Es nutzen noch immer > 80% Windows von daher, wenn unter Windows nur noch .NET genutzt wird und kein Java, was glaubst du wieviele Leute dann noch Java machen?!?

MS ist net blöd, was glaubst du warum die keine eigene MS JVM mehr weitermachen, bzw. die bei Java 1.1 stehen geblieben ist..

Eben weil dann .NET kam, weil bis dahin war die JVM bei MS (unter Win2k kann man das glaube ich sogar sagen oder bei nem IE Update) dabei ^^


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil MS mit .NET Java ja vom Markt bringen will



Hierzu mal eine Zusatzfrage: Wie ist .NET eigentlich heute auf dem Markt pla(t)ziert?

Vor ein paar Jahren wurde in Stellenangeboten noch häufig nach .NET-Kenntnissen
gefragt. Hat es sich mittlerweile etabliert oder wie siehts damit aus?

Edit: Ich will jetzt keinen .NET <--> Java Krieg anzetteln. Ich würde nur
gerne wissen, wieviel heutzutage in .NET entwickelt wird.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eben weil dann .NET kam, weil bis dahin war die JVM bei MS (unter Win2k kann man das glaube ich sogar sagen oder bei nem IE Update) dabei ^^



...bis MS wieder anfing das zu tun, was sie immer tun, um andere abzudrängen: Sie nehmen deren Technologien und Standards und basteln sie um. Man verkauft es als Feature, weil die eigene SUppe amgeblich besser schmeckt und länger satt macht. Dass die Kompatibilität nicht mehr gegeben ist, ist dann egal, denn was interessieren MS die anderen Systeme?

Zum Glück hat Sun erfolgreich geklagt und dann war Ruhe im Karton


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Jop 

Ist halt das typische MS Ding 

Zuerst mitentwickeln, dann abkupfern, eigenes Produkt erstellen => Gegner aufkaufen/vom Markt drängen oder ähnliches probieren 

Immer gehts halt net :bae:


----------



## DEvent (14. Jun 2006)

Was für eine Klage war das den?


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jun 2006)

Ich glaube AlArenal bezieht sich darauf, daß M$ das "100% pure Java"-Logo entfernen mußte.

Genaueres siehe Google.


----------



## byte (14. Jun 2006)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .NET ist doch was ganz anderes...



Vom Prinzip her ist es doch ähnlich: große Klassenbibliothek, VM, Garbage Collection, JIT Compiler, ...

Nur dass .NET auf MS OS beschränkt ist, dafür aber kompatibel zu mehreren Sprachen ist.


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2006)

Mit .NET kann jeder bei seiner Lieblingssprache bleiben. Ich denke wenn Vista da ist, wird sehr viel mit .NET für Windows geschrieben. Aber für Jave bleibt ja noch die Enterpriseschiene sowie der Mobilmarkt und die Unterstützung der anderen Plattformen die leider von den Prozentzahlen nicht wirklich relevant sind es sei denn man vertreibt Nischenprodukte.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

Warum meinst du eigentlich, dass wir uns diesen ewig gleichen Ranz lieber anhören als deine Kollegen im C++ Forum?


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2006)

Bleibe mal bitte auf der sachlichen Ebene alles andere ist Kindergarten. Ich interessiere mich für beide Sprachen usw. habe dir schon alles mal erklärt. Nur weil Du halt zur Zeit einen Job in Javasektor hast, heisst das nicht dass das alle andere auch haben. Viele Anfänger/Umsteiger versuchen sich zu orientieren und möchten wissen welche Technologien wohl in Zukunft für welche Bereiche eingesetzt werden. Ob es dir passt oder nicht, es wird noch viele Diskussionen in der Richtig geben. Wem das nicht gefällt muss ja nicht mitreden. So genug persönliches von mir. Werde auch auf sone Kommentare nicht mehr reagieren.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Nischenprodukte...


Warum sind diese .NET dödeln immer so negativ gegenüber Java eingestellt??

Bin selber gelernter C++ Programmierer und mache jetzt Java..

Schimpfe eigentlich niemand (außer solche Typen die zuerst anfangen..) und weiß von beiden Programmiersprachen den Vor/Nachteil (zu nutzen)

Ihr könnt es einfach net lassen gegen Java immer was zu sagen oder??


Aja, Nischenprodute.. Was für einen Produkthorizont hast du?

Windows + Office + Spiele oder?!

Lotus Notes = Java
Aquadatastudio = Java
Jbuilder = java
Azureus 
..

Für Java selber gibts halt ne Menge (netbeans, JDeveloper, etc) Programme die in java geschrieben wurden und das sind keine Nischenprodukte...


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moormaster hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mich nervt an .NET, dass ich überhaupt nen Framework installen muss, wenns sowieso nicht plattoformunabhängig ist. Dann ist es doch viel einfacher, die benötigten DLL Dateien (oder gleich nur die die tatsächlich benötigten Funktionen der Bibliotheken) einem Programm beizulegen. Erst wenn .NET fest in Windows verankert ist, wird man evtl. Nutzen davon haben, diese Bibliotheken zu verwenden. Aber solange das nicht so ist, nervt es mich für die einfachsten Tools immer gleich nen .NET Framework installen zu müssen. Das trifft vor allem bei Tools zu, die vorwiegend auf frisch installierten Windowsinstallationen eingesetzt werden, wo ja meist noch kein .NET drauf ist. Da wäre es manchmal schon praktischer, unabhängige Programme zu haben, die auch mal eben so mit den Standardbibliotheken von Windows starten, ohne dass man erst das Programm oder gar nen Framework installen muss.

Aber Microsoft hat ja eh vor den Ressourcenverbrauch immer weiter hochzuschrauben... einem Windows 98 Durchschnittsnutzer Nutzer könnte man sonst ja nicht klar machen, wozu er mehr als 256 MB RAM oder mehr als 20 GB Festplattenplatz geschweige denn > 1Ghz CPU samt 3D fähiger Grafikkarte brauchen sollte. Die Antworten zu all diesen Fragen liefert Microsoft ja gleich mit immer bunteren und aufgeblähteren Betriebssystemen hinterher. 
Nur leider fehlen dem aufgeblähten System meist gerade die Sachen, die man zum Arbeiten brauchen könnte. Andere Betriebssysteme installieren in den 10 GB, die Vista für sich alleine beansprucht, gleich ganze Officepackete samt Softwareentwicklungsumgebungen sowies diverse Mulimediaanwendungen.

Und dennoch kann .NET Java nicht ersetzen, eben weil es ganz andere Ziele verfolgt. Ich möchte einmal ein in .NET geschriebenes Applet im Internet sehen und dann enthält die erste Mail, die MS bekommt, gleich Fragen, was MAC OS, Linux, ... User machen sollen... gut den MAC hat Microsoft ja auch schon so gut wie erorbert... würde mich nich wundern, wenn die da mit Intel irgendwie zusammenhängen


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

.NET ist in Vista dabei (wird auch Zeit), weil das war wirklich extremst nervig..


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum sind diese .NET dödeln immer so negativ gegenüber Java eingestellt??



MS konnts nicht kaufen und nicht kaputt machen - es muss also böse und schlecht sein.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .NET ist in Vista dabei (wird auch Zeit), weil das war wirklich extremst nervig..



Installier dir mal die Beta 2 von Vista, dann wirst du wissen was "extremst nervig" wirklich bedeutet.. Wenn MS das im Januar rausbringt, wirds ein Fiasko wie MS DOS 4.0 und Windows 95a ....

Aber Hauptsache Duke Nukem Forever kommt zum Jahresende.. ROFL


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Naja, gedownloaded und gebrannt hab ichs schon 

Ich muss nur noch einen "OpferPC" suchen wo mir die Daten wurscht sein


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

Da Windows eingebaute "Datenträgerbereinigung" gestern eine Menge sehr wichtiger Dateien auf C: "bereinigt" hatte und noch zudem 5 Minuten vorm Spiel der Franzosen (bis 13. Minute im Spiel der Brasilianer) in der Stadt das Kabelfernsehen tot war (30.000 Haushalte), hatte ich Platz und Zeit es mal kurz zu installieren und zu testen. Unter VMWare hatte ich es ja vorher schon laufen.

Ich sag mal: "Schrecklich schön!"


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> thE_29 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab Vista schon installiert... aber in vmware... das ist extremst nervig, weil ohne richtige Grafikbeschleunigung ist das System sowas von lahm (sogar Solitär ist unspielbar; aber das ist ja nicht wesentlich  )

Wenn ich mal lange Weile hab, dann steck ich meine Festplatten alle ab und installier vista auf ner freien Festplatte; da kanns nicht so viel kaputt machen  Allerdings frage ich mich schon, ob man nicht den Ressourcenverbrauch des Betriebssystems an sich etwas zurückschrauben sollte und dafür mehr Ressourcen für Anwendungen lassen sollte...

Bis jetzt war es fast jedes Mal so, dass man mit seinem RAM auf dem alten System prima klar kam und die gleiche Menge RAM im Nachfolgersystem schonwieder fast Mindestanforderung ist... War früher glücklich, als ich meinem Win98 endlich 256 MB RAM spendieren konnte und alles recht flüssig von statten ging... dann kam irgendwann Windows 2000 so halb raus und kurz darauf war auch schon XP da, was 256 MB im Minimum benötigt, um halbwegs vernünftig damit arbeiten zu können. Jetzt hab ich XP mit 1 GB RAM und schon kommt das nächste System, dem 1 GB schon nicht mehr so wirklich genug sind. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man auf dem Ressourcenhungrigen System auch noch vor hat, die eine oder andere Ressorucenhungrige Anwendung zu benutzen.


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2006)

Nein Java ist nicht böse oder schlecht. Nur leider auch nicht der Himmel für Programmierer so wie es andere Sprachen auch nicht sind. .NET wird Java nur im Dektopbereich gefährlich werden, wenn nicht sogar ziemlich verdrängen.Bei Applets, Serveranwendungen und Mobilsoftware wird .NET nicht viel Boden gutmachen können. Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber eine Bogen um .NET machen zu können, aber sobald Vista draussen ist und es viele nutzen wird wohl für Viele kein Weg drann vorbei führen. Is ja richtig das ein Programmierer nicht nur eine Sprache sprechen sollte aber müssen es gleich 4 oder 5 sein? Ausgenommen sind selbstverständlich Experten die eine Festeinstellung haben und das Glück haben sich nur auf eine Sprache/Framework konzentrieren zu können. 

Zu meinem Produkthorizont kann ich nur sagen dass ich ein Multimedia Fan bin was heissen soll Grafik-, Video und Audiosoftware. Mit Lotus Notes kann ich noch was anfangen, aber Aquadatastuido sagt mir garnix, JBuilder braucht man doch nur wenn man in Java entwickelt oder? Und Azereus ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel für Java, das Teil bremst den Rechner weit mehr aus als andere Torrentclienten.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

@moormaster:
Und das alles, wo man doch mit C++ so performant und ressourcenschonenend programmieren *könnte*


----------



## byte (14. Jun 2006)

@moormaster: Zwingt Dich doch niemand, Vista zu installieren. Die Programme laufen auch weiterhin unter 2000/XP.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zwingt Dich doch niemand, Vista zu installieren. Die Programme laufen auch weiterhin unter 2000/XP.



Die jetzigen schon. Kommen dann neue Anwendugen, die WinFX nutzen, stehste doof d. Das bekommste zwar derzeit auch getrennt als Lib für XP, lahmt da aber rum und ist auch nicht eben "schlank". Und dann war da doch noch was bzgl. für Vista designte Games, die eben NICHT mehr unter XP laufen und irgendwelche dollen neuen Funktionen nutzen (Don't ask me!). Und Games waren shcon immer Haupttriebfeder für Modernisierungen, abgesehen davon dass du ab Erschienungsdatum alle neuen Karren ja mit Vista vorinstalliert bekommst.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Tjo, das Grafik, Audio und Video SW net mit Java gemacht wird is klar  (am besten mit Assembler :bae:

Würde ich aber auch net unbedingt mit .NET machen...


Der Vorteil gegenüber .NET zu Java ist ja der, das es eigentlich nur für Windows konzipiert ist..

Dh, der Interpreter kann zu 100% Windows ausnutzen. Also die Winapi etc..

Dadurch hat man viele Vorteile (com Schnittstellen besser ansprechbar, selbst das OS der native Zugriff wird schneller sein, etc..)

Klar, wenn man das ganze nur auf 1 OS beschränkt, das es da Vorteile geben muss.

Vorallem dann auch noch wenn es von dem OS Hersteller selber kommt und net von einer 3t Firma..

Und Azureus bremst meinen PC überhaupt net..

Anscheinend haben da ein paar Probleme ein paar keine (ich hab keine..)

PS.: Wird mal Zeit das ich mich ein bisi mit .NET beschäftige  Wo gibts gute Tutorials? Weil das studio .net habe ich wo zu Hause rumkugeln


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @moormaster: Zwingt Dich doch niemand, Vista zu installieren. Die Programme laufen auch weiterhin unter 2000/XP.



Ja noch... ich hab mich auch zu XP Zeiten ne zeit lang geweigert mein Win98 zu verlassen... aber man kommt eben nicht drum herum, wenn die ersten Anwendungen rauskommen, die nur noch unter dem neuen System laufen und hinzukommt, dass man irgendwann keine vernünftigen Treiber mehr für die alten Systeme bekommt. Auf meinem Notebook konnte ich mit Win98 kein USB 2.0 nutzen, weil der Hersteller keinen Support dafür bietet. USB 2.0 unter 98 geht nur noch dann, wenn ein netter Mainboard bzw. Notebookhersteller auch Win98 Treiber anbietet ^^

So wird es mit Vista auch sein... selbst wenn ich Vista auslasse, komme ich langfristig nicht um die "hungrigen" Systeme herum  Es sei denn, man steigt komplett zu anderen Systemen um... aber so richtig lösen von Windows kann man sich heutzutage auch nicht mehr... Wenn man nicht selbst damit umgehen können möchte, dann wollen eben andere Leute gerne, dass man damit umgehen kann; idealer Weise auch etwas intensiver, als nur Programme starten und beenden zu können.


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2006)

Unser Al mal wieder ;-) Mich kotzt das aber auch an immer die neuste Hardware schon vom OS her voll auszuschöpfen. Bei Spielen kann man das ja noch verstehen, aber selbst das Aqua auf meinem damaligen PowerMac hat genervt weil es den Rechner merklich langsamer gemacht hat. Ich habe auch schon eine Beta von Vista drauf gehabt und hoffe das alle neuen Anwendungen auch ohne dieses Glassdesign auskommen und man wie unter XP auch unter dem Classicdesign vernünftig und fix arbeiten kann.


----------



## byte (14. Jun 2006)

Naja, imo sind die Unterschiede zwischen Win98 (was noch die DOS Altlasten mitschleppt) und WinXP wesentlich drastischer als zwischen Win2k und WinXP oder bald halt zwischen WinXP und Vista. Paar Jahre wird man denke ich schon noch mit WinXP zurecht kommen. Dann wirds vielleicht irgendwann eng, aber dann ist der Staub auf dem Prozessor schon meterdick und die Transistoren eh langsam durch.


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, imo sind die Unterschiede zwischen Win98 (was noch die DOS Altlasten mitschleppt) und WinXP wesentlich drastischer als zwischen Win2k und WinXP oder bald halt zwischen WinXP und Vista. Paar Jahre wird man denke ich schon noch mit WinXP zurecht kommen. Dann wirds vielleicht irgendwann eng, aber dann ist der Staub auf dem Prozessor schon meterdick und die Transistoren eh langsam durch.



Also der Unterschied zwischen XP und Vista und schon wesentlich im Vergleich zu XP<>2000; da wurde schliesslich ne ganze Menge neu aufgesetzt. Während Windows XP Progs meistens auch unter 2000 laufen, ist das bei Vista schon ganz anders. selsbt die im Standardumfang enthaltenen Programme laufen nicht mehr unter XP ohne weiteres.


----------



## byte (14. Jun 2006)

Woher hast Du die Info, dass Programme unter Vista nicht mehr laufen? Das ist mir neu. Einzige Inkompatibilität, die mir bekannt ist: Progs, die Admin Rechte verlangen, laufen per se nicht, weil man unter Vista nicht per Default als Admin Account einloggt.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Progs, die Admin Rechte verlangen, laufen per se nicht, weil man unter Vista nicht per Default als Admin Account einloggt.



Erinner mich nicht daran.. Alle Nase lang darfste dich unter Vista damit einverstanden erklären, dass was am System geändert wird. Die Systemsteuerung ist ordentlich unübersichtlich geworden und viele Dialoge sehen zwar außenrum dank Aqua schick aus, sind aber 1:1 aus XP übernommen und wirken daher optisch wie "gekonnt und nicht gewollt". 

Irgendwie fühlt sich zumindest die Beta 2 noch an wie ein XP mit ein paar Quick & Dirty Hacks. Es hat ein wenig was von einem Technology Preview.


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woher hast Du die Info, dass Programme unter Vista nicht mehr laufen? Das ist mir neu. Einzige Inkompatibilität, die mir bekannt ist: Progs, die Admin Rechte verlangen, laufen per se nicht, weil man unter Vista nicht per Default als Admin Account einloggt.



Ich habe nicht gemeint, dass alte Programme nicht mehr unter Vista laufen, sondern die neuen Programme, die bei Vista bei sind, laufen nicht mehr unter XP. z.B. beim Versuch das neue Spiel von Vista (Li-La Land) auf XP zum Laufen zu bringen, bekomme ich eine schlichte Meldung, dass es sich um kein Win32 Programm handelt. Es werden sicher noch mehr Programme hinzukommen, die nur noch unter Vista laufen. Nicht bei jedem Programm lohnt es sich, die Kompatibilität zu alten Systemen zu wahren. Sicherlich werden einige Hersteller auch weiterhin eine gewisse Kompatibilitätsspanne waren aber z.B. bei Spielen wird das recht schnell passieren, dass die neuesten dann unter XP nicht mehr und nur mit Einschränkungen laufen.


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> byto hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap, ich sage nur
http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=deletingashortcut1sd.jpg


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

Jau, kenne ich. Nur, dass ich nicht mehr versucht habe das Ding wiederherzustellen. Wenn ich bedenke, dass die Beta ein 3.3 GB Image ist frage ich mich, was die da so tolles gemacht habe, dass Vista mal flott 6x so groß ist wie XP.


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jau, kenne ich. Nur, dass ich nicht mehr versucht habe das Ding wiederherzustellen. Wenn ich bedenke, dass die Beta ein 3.3 GB Image ist frage ich mich, was die da so tolles gemacht habe, dass Vista mal flott 6x so groß ist wie XP.



Jede Menge Zeux, was schön bunt ist, aber keiner so richtig braucht...  Wie schon gesagt die 10 GB die Vista nachm Installieren für sich beansprucht, nutzen diverse Distributionen bereits für jede Menge Anwendungen, mit denen man bereits arbeiten kann... Was hab ich in Vista zum Arbeiten? Bestenfalls Wordpad... ansonsten kann ich mir die Zeit mit DirectX Solitär und Li La Land um die Ohren hauen *g*


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

Vieles geht in der Beta auch noch gar nicht. Das Ändern der DPI z.B. Man ändert, man startet neu - nichts ändert sich. Ich konnte auch nichts finden, wo man die Schriften des Theme einstellen konnte, oder so. Gerade die Sache mit den DPI ist nicht ohne. 1920x1200 Auflösung zu haben ist ja toll, aber irgendwie will man ja auch noch was erkennen können, ohne Lupe.. 

Hatte mir vor Monaten die Beta der neuen Entwicklungstools für WinFX und so gezogen. Da konnte man mit einem Schiebregler das UI der Anwendung stufenlos in Realtime zoomen - alles vektororientiert. Dieses Feature hats aus irgendeinem Grunde nicht bis ins zugehörige Betriebssystem geschafft, obwohl die neuen Libs die Funktionlität bieten. Was mich wieder zu der Aussage mit dem "aufgebohrten XP" bringt. Wenn man nämlich in der Tat an zu vielen Stellen noch über Umwege XP-API und -Code in Vsta nutzt, dann wäre das ne Erklärung. Wenn aber das neue OS mit all den neuen Libs nicht als leuchtendes Beispiel für die fachgerechte Nutzung derselben vorausgeht - wer oder was dann?


----------



## moormaster (14. Jun 2006)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachtrag: http://img474.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vistanet6om.jpg

Diese tollen Meldungen erscheinen beim Versuch, die Monad Shell auf Vista installieren zu wollen. Die Monad Shell will .NET 2.0 und .NET 2.0 meint, dass .NET bereits installiert sei. Sehr toll  Hats evtl. trotzdem jmd. geschafft, die Monad Shell in Vista zum Laufen zu bringen? 

[edit] .NET 2.0 ist in der Tat bereits drauf... nicht aber .NET 2.0 beta 2 ... jedoch kann der den .NET Runtime Optimization Service nicht starten, wenn ich .NET 2.0 Beta 2 in Vista installen will... also wieder nix mit Monad Shell [/edit]


----------



## Guest (15. Jun 2006)

Mit SWT/JFace/RCP wird Java auch für den Desktopbereich attraktiver.
Keine nachgepinselten Komponenten mehr, sondern richtig native 
Benutzeroberflächen mit dem entsprechenden L&F.

Auf Callisto wartend...


----------



## byte (15. Jun 2006)

Nur am ablästern, aber die ersten gewesen, die sich die Open Beta geladen haben. Komische Moral... :bae:


----------



## moormaster (15. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur am ablästern, aber die ersten gewesen, die sich die Open Beta geladen haben. Komische Moral... :bae:



Na klar, wie soll man über etwas lästern, von dem man nichts weiss? Ich muss mir das doch erstmal anschauen, um darüber lästern zu können...


----------



## AlArenal (15. Jun 2006)

Richtig. Wo kämen wir denn da hin nur auf Basis von angelesenen Halbwahrheiten zu argumentieren und zu provozieren? Wir sind doch keine Trolle!


----------



## moormaster (15. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Richtig. Wo kämen wir denn da hin nur auf Basis von angelesenen Halbwahrheiten zu argumentieren und zu provozieren? Wir sind doch keine Trolle!



hmm so langsam komt der Punkt, wo ich ohne meinen Anwalt nix mehr sage...


----------

